#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [影片] 利用遙控四驅車拍攝非洲大地上的猛獅

## liu20306

http://www.photoblog.hk/wordpress/64...8C%9B%E7%8D%85

感覺獅子們真是太可愛了
對著四驅車又咬又抓的，好萌

----------


## 狼王白牙

哈哈，攝影師的好點子意外讓小獅子看起來變得好大。

除了第一張相片以外，其它的照片很有可能因為相機連同車子被獅子給叼走了，

以至於不得不使用遠距離拍攝。

用遙控載具來接近特殊的地形或比較危險的生物在現實及電影中都有。

最末同一樣的看法，獅子好可愛:3

----------


## 小芸

怎麼辦好可愛www
而且第一張的獅子還有一隻眼睛是瞎掉的耶owo
獅子的眼睛也好漂亮~~金色wwww
後面那張獅群圍攻攝影機也好可愛拉拉拉拉~~~~
而且還可以拍到很多獅子嘴巴照~~~(??

之前我有看過用偽裝石頭攝影機拍象群的照片跟畫面~~
也拍出許多超萌的照片喔喔!!~
有一張就是大象用鼻子把攝影機捲起來~然後甩來甩去(??
結果竟然拍出一張"超萌大象自拍照"www(因為角度就是很自拍(??owo

恩恩總之他們真的是萌到一個爆炸拉www

----------

